# Changing from Canidae Lamb & Rice to California Natural - Advice needed



## sandy's mom (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everybody, I just joined this forum after desperately trying to find information of dog food. I have a 3 1/2 male golden retriever named Sandy. For the last year I have been feeding him Canidae Lamb and Rice. I used to buy the 40 pound bags, 3 at the time so it would last me a very long time and I didnt know of the change in formula until I went on Monday to get my new set of food. The store owner did tell me that the formula changed and that it was mostly in the carbohydrate breakdown. I read the ingredients and eventhough I wasn't too happy to see barley and bran in the list I thought that it should be OK. Well, Sandy started having the most discusting gas you can imagine. I can't remember when was the last time he smelled so bad and then he also started dragging his but on the floor and to that loose poop followed. I thought he it would take a few days to get used to it since the I didnt think the change was so drastic but yesterday did it for me. We could not stay in the family room withouth opening the windows because Sandy became so gassy. After looking in the net all night (till around midnight) I decided to take the unopened bags back to the store and changed them for a small bag of California Natural Lamb and Rice. According to the owner, the choice was a good one and that a lot of customers were bringing the Canidaes back. So I started feeding that to Sandy today, with his evening meal: 1 cup Canidae and 1/2 California Natural. When he went outside, the loose stool became part soft and part liquid, and I could definetely tell which one was Canidae (yellowish) and which one may be California Natural. I know I need to switch slowy but do you think I added too much California Natural in the mix? He usually gets 3 cups a day: 1 1/2 in AM and 1/2 in PM. Should I give even less per feeding next time? and will this help with the liquid poop I saw today? Sorry for being so graphic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It sounds like Sandy has a very sensitive system to food changes so you should probably back off the CA Natural just a little bit (not that the Canidae's been working too well either). Start off with 80% Canidae and 20% CA Natural for about 3 days, then start gradually adding in more CA Natural and less Canidae. Gradually taper him off of the old and onto the new over the course of about 2 weeks. You can gauge this pretty easily by how he's digesting it (what's coming out the other end) to determine when he's doing well enough to start increasing the amount.

You can probably mix in a little bit of plain, fat free yogurt to help him digest it easier.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Since your dog is having diarrhea from the Canidae I would stop all kibble for 2-3 days and just give him homecooked boiled chicken and rice for 2 days or so. Once his stools are back under control THEN start to slowly add in the California Natural and I would add it as 1/4 cup minus 1/4 cup of the homecooked for 24 hours and see how he does, then double it to 1/2 cup (minus 1/2 cup of the homecooked) for 24 hours and see how he does then double again so on and so forth so that it takes 4-5 days to be back 100% on kibble. If the Canidae is upsetting his stomach you don't want to continue feeding it as it won't help anything and may just continue to irritate him and make things worse. He could have an allergy to something in it or it at least obviously does not agree with his digestive tract and it's just going to inflame and irritate it even more. 

So I would go with the homecooked for a couple of days then slowly add in the CA Natural until he's 100% on that and see what happens. If you continue to get loose stools with the CA Natural I would try a food with more fiber in it. CA Natural food (minus the Herring and Sweet Potato) has a very low fiber content that doesn't work for some dogs (mine included) and can give diarrhea.

Good luck!


----------



## sandy's mom (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I can't even remember what I proceeded the last time I had to switch him from one food to another. 

I will follow the advice and report back. Thanks,


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You can also add some plain canned pumpkin to his food at every meal for a few days. It works great at firming things up when you are switching food. Make sure it is the plain and not the one with spices added to it. My guy is 50 pounds and it only takes a tablespoon per meal to firm him up when I switched him to a new food or when he has a bout with diarrhea from eating something wrong. Right now he is eating Innova and I mix it half and half with Solid Gold because Solid Gold has pumpkin in it and the fiber helps his digestion a bit more then being on plain Innova. Like Boxermommie says, some dogs need a bit more fiber and you have to experiment a little more to see what food works for them.


----------



## sandy's mom (Oct 18, 2008)

chowder said:


> You can also add some plain canned pumpkin to his food at every meal for a few days. It works great at firming things up when you are switching food. Make sure it is the plain and not the one with spices added to it. My guy is 50 pounds and it only takes a tablespoon per meal to firm him up when I switched him to a new food or when he has a bout with diarrhea from eating something wrong. Right now he is eating Innova and I mix it half and half with Solid Gold because Solid Gold has pumpkin in it and the fiber helps his digestion a bit more then being on plain Innova. Like Boxermommie says, some dogs need a bit more fiber and you have to experiment a little more to see what food works for them.


Do you just buy the regular canned pumpkin from the grocery store? Thanks,


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

sandy's mom said:


> Do you just buy the regular canned pumpkin from the grocery store? Thanks,



Yes just the regular canned pumpkin from the grocery store. You can also use Metamucil/psyllium.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*pepto bismol*

All great suggestions,pepto bismol and rice and pumpkin always helps my furbabies.
I use wellness ,duck and rice and so far all 5 are doing great on it,depends on the dog ,mine are all allergic to something ,so this is easier for me.
I wish you and your furbaby well,hope he gets better soon.
nez


----------



## sandy's mom (Oct 18, 2008)

It seems like Sandy was better today. Since I didn't have time to do the chicken and rice for the morning and I just gave him an 80/20 mix of old/new food and when he went outside, the output looked normal. Maybe it was just a coincedence, I don't know but I will keep an eye on him and at least I know how to proceed when he has the runs. 
Now, I just hope the new food will work for him. I will keep you posted.


----------



## foxtrdogma (Mar 3, 2009)

sandy's mom said:


> It seems like Sandy was better today. Since I didn't have time to do the chicken and rice for the morning and I just gave him an 80/20 mix of old/new food and when he went outside, the output looked normal. Maybe it was just a coincedence, I don't know but I will keep an eye on him and at least I know how to proceed when he has the runs.
> Now, I just hope the new food will work for him. I will keep you posted.


Hello,
I read your discussion on California Natural Lamb and Rice and was wondering how it was going so far? My dog developed colitis in the fall and I've been trying to find a food that will help him settle down. 

I hope your pup is feeling better. Thanks.


----------

